# 660 sp



## jako999 (Oct 19, 2006)

8O Well thats it I've ordered an A660SP and get delivery in March I went for the 2.3 I just hope its got the power as at £2000.00 more for the 3.0 it just didn't seem worth it, I tried a 2.3 in a new low profile Bessacar and that seemed fine but the 660 is a big piece of kit and theres that big high top to think about still only time will tell :roll:

Life is not a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body; but rather to skid in broadside, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming: 
"WOW...WHAT A RIDE!!!"


----------



## 99187 (May 13, 2006)

We had the 2.8 JTD Adria Corel 660SP new last year (2005) which performed very well but I would question having a 2.3 motor as there is a lot of frontal area which may cause you problems especially on hills pulling away It's a big outlay I know but the extra for the larger engine would be the only option for me, also bear in mind that you need as much weight over the front wheels as you can get as when you have kit in the garage, which is a fair way behind the rear axle, you will get wheel spin even on dry roads when pulling away on a hill start.
We have now sold it as we found the interior space was very restrictive even with only 3 adults! where they get the idea from that it is a 6 berth I just don't know! (it's only got seat belts for 4!) 
I'm sorry if this sounds like I have a downer on the Adria 660SP but I'm speaking from having owned one & lost a lot of cash on changing it for something more suitable, we bought it for £36,500 with all the extras & on p/x we got £29,000 for it! (it had only 3000 miles on the clock!) Hope this helps!

Geoff W 
Bristol


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

warbird said:


> I'm sorry if this sounds like I have a downer on the Adria 660SP .... Hope this helps!


 :lol: I doubt that, since they've ordered it!

One person's meat is another person's ... something else. There are loads of cases on here where person A has nothing but bad stuff to say, and person B contradicts. Horses for courses.

BTW, on the engine size front, my van has all the aerodynamics of an ugly white brick, and it's only a 1.9TD. Yes, it's a bit underpowered, but it's OK. And who wants to rush about everywhere, anyway? :roll:

Gerald


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
This thread caught my eye because I recently changed the throttle pedal on our RV. So what has this got to do with the question about engine size and power in a european motorhome???? Well read on please.........
We have a 6.5 litre turbo diesel with over 200 Detroit horses raring to go, but after fitting the new pedal I discovered that I only had about half the normal pedal travel (the mounting needed some technical adjustment!!!). Anyway to cut a long story short, on the way home we could only manage to struggle up hills and maxed out at 50 MPH on the flat, so I guess we only had about 100 horses trying to pull nearly 7 tons along the road. It reminded me of when we had our Hymer with the 3 litre non turbo engine, it was a real struggle and not the usual pleasure to drive....
So the moral of the story is...... Do be careful with the choice of engines, my advice would always be to get the biggest motor and just tickle it rather than a small unit and flog it. It is not about going fast (which most people assume :roll: ), it is about the ability to climb hills and cruise sensibly without the frustrations that small motors can give.
I know some people have small engines and they are happy with them, however if you try the same vehicle with two different engines in a back to back test I think I know which one you would choose.....
Good luck with whatever you decide

Keith


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

To second what Keith and Geoff has said, many years in the motor trade has proven two thing relative to your predicament,
1. A 3ltr Engine 3/4 worked will produce better MPG than a 2.3ltr struggling
2. the 3ltr version will always make 7/8ths of the extra £2000 back when its re sold above the selling price of the 2.3 ltr
ie it is and always will be the preferred version for many, you do have time to rethink your options
I am in no way trying to influence any decision you make ,just point out possible pitfalls
Geo


----------



## 99187 (May 13, 2006)

Just so we are all singing off the same hymn sheet is it the same as this but with the new shape cab?


----------



## 99187 (May 13, 2006)

gerannpasa said:


> BTW, on the engine size front, my van has all the aerodynamics of an ugly white brick, and it's only a 1.9TD. Yes, it's a bit underpowered, but it's OK. And who wants to rush about everywhere, anyway? :roll:
> 
> Gerald


Hi Gerald, 
It's not so much the top speed, it's more for the safe driving, If you start overtaking on the motorway then the brick wall effect kicks in after you have pulled out & you loose the slipstream & get the full head wind it can be dangerous! also, you have to be so careful about loading the garage space, as you can see from my picture, there is a lot of over hang behind the axle. As you say, it's horse's for course's but had I been pre warned I would have chosen something else. It's very difficult to 'try before you buy' with this sort of thing as there are only a few firms hiring motorhomes & then the chance of hiring the exact model you want is rare!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hallo everyone - this thread caught my eye as we have an Adria Coral - the 650SP with a 2.8 thingy engine. However, I know nothing about horse power other than I think the more you have the more powerful the engine is (probably :? ). What I do know is our previous MH was great at the time, with a 1.9 thingy engine which pulled us up most slopes, but I was expecting it to run out of puff on the more spectacular hairpins in France. The new MH with the bigger engine glides up the same bends and I have the opportunity to enjoy the view rather than leaning forward encouraging it to keep going. I would always go for a bigger engine so I could enjoy the journey without wondering if I was going to make it through the next bend. As far as speed is concerned we could go faster than we do, but we prefer to travel with a relaxed engine rather than one which seems to be at the end of its puff. 

However, as has been said so many times before - each to their own.

Sue


----------

